# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Tự giới thiệu - Giao lưu >  Happy 20-10

## anhnt

Xin chúc toàn thể chị em phụ nữ Việt Nam nói chung và nhà Wala nói riêng ^^​Dù thất bại hay thành công,
Dù lông bông hay đang làm việc
Dù thất nghiệp hay đang tìm việc
Đang ăn tiệc hay ở nhà,
Dù già hay trẻ,
Dù đang sắp đẻ hay chưa có chồng,
Dù là rồng hay là tôm,
Đang bia ôm hay trà đá,
Hút thuốc...... lá hay là không
Dù có công hay có tội,
Dù bơi lội hay karate,
Dù đi xe hay đi bộ... 20/10 vui vẻ hạnh phúc nhóe!
​

----------

